# 600D Shows Up at a Korean Agency



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 3, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/600d-shows-up-at-a-korean-agency/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/600d-shows-up-at-a-korean-agency/"></a></div>
<p>The Canon 600D has received the CommunicationsÃ‚Â CommissionÃ‚Â Certification from what looks to be a government agency. The certificate was received on January 25, 2011. No specs or anything of the sort.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><img class="size-full wp-image-5840 alignnone" title="korea2" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/korea2.jpg" alt="" width="554" height="436" /></p>
<p><strong>Link: <a href="http://rra.go.kr/approval/status/view.jsp?category=2&no=CKI-EOS-600D">http://rra.go.kr/approval/status/view.jsp?category=2&no=CKI-EOS-600D</a></strong></p>
<p><em>Thanks for the tip</em></p>
<p><em></em><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong><em> </em></p>
```


----------



## Keith (Feb 3, 2011)

So what can we really expect from this upgrade, spec-wise? The T2i is already very powerful for a Rebel-series camera. It uses the same (or extremely similar) sensor as the 60D and 7D, so this is unlikely to see an upgrade before the others. The auto-focus type is one of the few differentiating factors between the Rebel series and the higher-end models. It isn't inconceivable that Canon could add an articulating screen like the 60D, but again, this is one of the few differentiating features between the T2i and 60D.

While I will re-issue my desire to see a built-in GPS added to Canon's SLR lines, I don't expect to see this or any other significant upgrades for the 600D (T3i?).


----------



## shorthand (Feb 3, 2011)

This post made me think to check the FCC. If the new camera had wireless, it would be there.

There is a new Wi-Fi module (internal) that just got approval:
https://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/reports/ViewExhibitReport.cfm?mode=Exhibits&RequestTimeout=500&calledFromFrame=N&application_id=356515&fcc_id=%27AZDFM48944%27

Therefore, while it may well be that a pending camera has Wi-Fi, if there is remote RF flash control, it would be via Wi-Fi, which just doesn't make sense from a power consumption and complexity point of view.

I think that Koreans just require more devices to get certified.


----------



## shorthand (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is a search to use in the future:

http://rra.go.kr/approval/status/list.jsp?cpage=1&category=2&firm=%C4%B3%B3%ED%C4%DA%B8%AE%BE%C6%C4%C1%BD%B4%B8%D3%C0%CC%B9%CC%C2%A1%20%C1%D6%BD%C4%C8%B8%BB%E7&model_no=&equip=&app_no=&maker=&nation=&fromdate=&todate=

Just go to the last page and see what's new.


----------



## Jan (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm really curious about what Canon will put into the 600D. however, it will be a minor upgrade I guess.


----------



## Bob Howland (Feb 3, 2011)

Jan said:


> I'm really curious about what Canon will put into the 600D. however, it will be a minor upgrade I guess.



How about a dramatically improved wireless flash system, perhaps based on a low-latency variant of Bluetooth? There have been vague rumors about this and that's what I'm hoping for. Canon could conceivably refresh its entire professional line, including the 5D's and 7D's, within the next year and it should also appear in their Rebel line. What better time to introduce it?


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 3, 2011)

My guess is it will be a very very minor upgrade. Same sensor probably. Articulating screen. New button layout. And apparently the new name plate, which Canon seems very proud of.

I don't think they will add a flash transitter to a camera that is already too similar to the 60D. I also doubt they'd debut DigicV in a Rebel. But, I don't know, is there any precedent for that?

It's possible they might redesign that 9-point diamond AF system. Maybe add a few more points but still only have 1 cross type in the center.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2011)

an invitation like this? surely something more worthwhile than a printer and a minor upgrade to the popular rebel/XXXD series?

there has to be something more than just that otherwise you could just send out a press release and be done with it unless of course canon is indeed running out of ideas.

a touch screen with 3d capabilities  but hopefully the big announcement if it is indeed a new rebel camera will be more useful and deserving of an update to a 600 number as I think GPS/Compass and/or wifi would justify an upgrade for some users.

on another note, im pretty sure they've debut a new digic processor on a rebel first?


----------



## NormanBates (Feb 3, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> I also doubt they'd debut DigicV in a Rebel. But, I don't know, is there any precedent for that?



no, there's not, but there was a big change of behaviour with digic 4

debut models, as taken from here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Canon_EOS_Digital_Cameras

DIGIC - 1D
DIGIC II - 1Dmk2
DIGIC III - 1Dmk3
DIGIC 4 - 50D (quickly followed by 5Dmk2, less than a month later)


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 3, 2011)

Bryan said:


> an invitation like this? surely something more worthwhile than a printer and a minor upgrade to the popular rebel/XXXD series?
> 
> there has to be something more than just that otherwise you could just send out a press release and be done with it unless of course canon is indeed running out of ideas.
> 
> on another note, im pretty sure they've debut a new digic processor on a rebel first?



The Rebels are by far the biggest Canon DSLR sellers, so in terms of profit to Canon, its a big deal. These are the cameras that will be for sale in the big box stores, Walmart, Best Buy, Costco, etc where they sell in huge quantities.


----------



## Jan (Feb 3, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> My guess is it will be a very very minor upgrade. Same sensor probably. Articulating screen. New button layout. And apparently the new name plate, which Canon seems very proud of.


What new name plate? 550D's looks like the 7 and 60D's. So there's not much new about it.


----------



## foobar (Feb 3, 2011)

Jan said:


> I'm really curious about what Canon will put into the 600D. however, it will be a minor upgrade I guess.


Articulating screen and a few software-enhancements would be my guess, probably including (slightly crippled) flash master functionality.



Bob Howland said:


> How about a dramatically improved wireless flash system, perhaps based on a low-latency variant of Bluetooth? There have been vague rumors about this and that's what I'm hoping for. Canon could conceivably refresh its entire professional line, including the 5D's and 7D's, within the next year and it should also appear in their Rebel line. What better time to introduce it?


I think it's time for a 2.4ghz radio-based flash system, but please without the added complexity of the bluetooth stack.
But I doubt we'll see something like this anytime soon.


----------



## pgabor (Feb 3, 2011)

foobar said:


> But I doubt we'll see something like this anytime soon.



Canon had a patent few months ago for a 2.4ghz based flash system


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 3, 2011)

Jan said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is it will be a very very minor upgrade. Same sensor probably. Articulating screen. New button layout. And apparently the new name plate, which Canon seems very proud of.
> ...



Wasn't there a story a few months ago about a newly designed name plate for the new Rebel? I thought I remembered reading that.


----------



## foobar (Feb 3, 2011)

pgabor said:


> foobar said:
> 
> 
> > But I doubt we'll see something like this anytime soon.
> ...


Wooohooo! And they even mention using it for remote camera triggering as well. 
No more worrying about line-of-sight or fiddling with accessory triggers.

Thanks for the hint, I totally missed that post.

Let's hope they'll release it rather sooner than later.


----------

